# 1971 Evinrude Fisherman 6 questions



## Froggy (May 24, 2010)

So I got this fisherman 6, , has been sitting for a while. Compression is 62psi and 61 psi good right? changed plugs .30 gap, gas 50: 1, nothing happen , no spark or cough or anything, checked the gas filter screen clean, looks like gas goes there, I guess I need some kind of start up kit, any opinions and ideas on how to proceed? Thanks


----------



## Johnny5 (May 24, 2010)

Did you say there was no spark? Take each spark plug out and hold it against the motor and pull it to see if you have some fire if you do its the carb gummed up if no fire its probably the points and condenser


----------



## Froggy (May 24, 2010)

Is that the way to check it? you hold it where?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 24, 2010)

he's talking about just grounding the plug to the motor (anywheres thats metal). good quick check for spark

if you find you have spark hold your thumb over the spark plug hole and turn the motor over several times. if you got a wet thumb you know your getting fuel (though it may be too much or not enough)


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 24, 2010)

Compression sounds very low to me.I wouldn't stick any money in it with those numbers.


----------



## Froggy (May 24, 2010)

I dont think so, 60 PSI in both lungs is what the specs say.


----------



## perchin (May 24, 2010)

Froggy said:


> I dont think so, 60 PSI in both lungs is what the specs say.



Are those the specs in the repair manual for that motor??? just curious because the neighboor has that same outboard and we just did a tune up and inspection on his..... his is running at 87psi and 82psi. Maybe 60psi is the limit?


----------



## Froggy (May 24, 2010)

Actually I misspoke , I got the info from the moderator on IBoats, I also have a load of info I got from Cajuncook ( a member here) the 71 original service manual I have has no info on compression, but pretty much everything else.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 24, 2010)

Spray some 2 stroke starting fluid or fuel mix in the carb then try starting.


----------



## perchin (May 24, 2010)

I would maybe call a local marine shop and ask what the compression should be around. I have however seen a running motor with only about 70psi. How did your spark test come out? Sometimes the coils go bad in a old outboard, mine needed a new coil this year, and ran me about $60.


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 24, 2010)

Froggy said:


> So I got this fisherman 6, , has been sitting for a while. Compression is 62psi and 61 psi good right? changed plugs .30 gap, gas 50: 1, nothing happen , no spark or cough or anything, checked the gas filter screen clean, looks like gas goes there, I guess I need some kind of start up kit, any opinions and ideas on how to proceed? ThanksView attachment 2




Hey Froggy,

The compression for your motor should be 60's to 90's psi( pounds per square inch). Now saying that, naturally ideal would be about 80-90psi. But the motor will run fine in the 60's. Froggy, right now the important thing is to just find out why there is no spark. Use the links I gave you and your manual. Remember compression, spark, and fuel.


*Here is some useful information for when you get your motor up and going, then you can working on improving your compression numbers.*

Link for compression testing:

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=313963&highlight=compression

Obtaining compression can vary for a couple of reasons:

- poor technique and/or faulty compression gauge
- manual cranking will yield lower numbers compared to electric start. 
- Remember, we are amateurs using non-professional equipment.

***The important thing to remember is that the reading are definitely within 10% of each other.***
The motor will run fine at 60 psi.

--Motors tend have better numbers when they have been run and warmed up. Naturally the lubrication and head temp will cause the rings to expand slightly and get better compression. 

-- _Carbon and coke(thick carbon build up) on or in the the piston rings and grooves will prevent poor movement of the rings or no movement of the rings. This will cause poor sealing of pressure. Carbon glazed cylinders can cause poorer ring sealing and lead to lower compression numbers. _

Things that can be done to remove carbon and coke build up on the piston, rings and cylinder.

** Manual removal of the carbon by honing the cylinder walls, manually cleaning the pistons, rings, and grooves with a powerhead tear down. :shock: 

***( More convenient option) Using Seafoam in the fuel/oil mix to decarb the piston, rings, and grooves. I decarbed my 9.5hp motor and went from 60's to 80's. Just with Seafoam decarbing.  

Got this information from an experienced mechanic on Iboats. (Tashasdaddy) =D> 



> Decarb
> 
> i would do a decarb, then if it did not come up, the head gasket needs be check for possible replacement.
> Decarb, take a can of seafoam put 3/4 of it in the gas tank, with only 1 gallon of premixed gas. Put the rest in a spray bottle. start the engine, and let it come up to temperature. then remove plugs, and them some real good shot of seafoam into the cylinders, replace plugs, let sit 15 minutes. restart, and spray the rest of the seafoam into the carbs, so the the motor almost stalls, wait and repeat until the seafoam is gone.then take for a wide open spin. then put in new plugs, ad premixed gas to the tank, and take it for a wide open throttle spin. it is going to smoke like a house on fire, during this process.
> ...




A link with much more decarbing detail if your interested!!
https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=158076

Good luck Froggy, I know you can sort this out. After you get spark then we can worry about the carburetor and it is not as bad/complicated as you think. 

cajuncook1


----------



## Froggy (May 25, 2010)

Thanks again, i got a couple of tools on order, + busy schedule, but will get the bottom of it over the next couple of weeks, will keep you posted .


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 25, 2010)

Froggy said:


> So I got this fisherman 6, , has been sitting for a while. Compression is 62psi and 61 psi good right? *changed plugs .30 gap,* gas 50: 1, nothing happen , no spark or cough or anything, checked the gas filter screen clean, looks like gas goes there, I guess I need some kind of start up kit, any opinions and ideas on how to proceed? Thanks



You may have had a typo, but I just wanted to make sure. The spark plugs should be gapped at 0.030 with a feeler gauge. If the plugs are gapped at a much higher range then they will not function properly.

cajuncook1


----------

